# Switching Carriers



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am currently with big red and am in the process of cost cutting. would it be possible to flash my fascinate and charge over to boost and have all functions maintained in the process? if it is possible could someone please link me to where to begin.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not very familiar with either of those, but have you looked in their respective forums?


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ya i have. Not really having to much luck scouring Google either. just really dint want to give up the phones unless its absolutely necessary.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

You'd have to get two Boost phones, and clone the ESN's from the Boost devices to your current phones. Unfortunately, this requires a good amount of trickery, and is a legal grey-area. ESN cloning alone is fairly illegal, especially if done to wiretap someone else's phone, or other criminal intent. Doing it for personal phones isn't really legally clear.


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well if this is a legal "grey" area. Mods feel free to delete this thread.

Sent from my Boosted Evo


----------

